# Millies wolfheart



## Clodagh (12 August 2014)

http://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/GUNDOG-MIX

What do you think? It looks good to me.


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 December 2014)

bumping this up as Ive just found this too... i think it looks good! Ive recently switched from raw to feeding Eden and my dogs have all lost weight  Im going to trial the Countryside Mix and also like the look of Wainrights Grain Free.


----------



## gunnergundog (31 December 2014)

I would say that the advertising headlines are misleading...........will wait to see if anyone else spots, before posting any more.  Probably tomorrow as new years eve and alcohol is calling!


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 December 2014)

gunnergundog said:



			I would say that the advertising headlines are misleading...........will wait to see if anyone else spots, before posting any more.  Probably tomorrow as new years eve and alcohol is calling!  

Click to expand...

do enlighten lol as my rock & roll New Years eve is being spent ordering dog food  Pm if you prefer?


----------



## gunnergundog (31 December 2014)

I will post publicly as I believe what I am saying and happy to be convinced otherwise.

If you click on the 0riginal link it advertises 50% TROUT,LAMB, WHITE FISH.

However, if you move further down the advertisement to view the composition, you see:  Composition: Freshly Prepared Trout (24%), Sweet Potato, Potato, Chick Pea Flour, Dried Lamb  (11%), Dried Fish (11%), Tapioca, Lamb Gravy (1.5%), Lamb Fat (1.5%),   

Items are listed in order of majority to minority.  Therefore, the trout (24%), DRIED lamb (11%) and dried fish (11%) do not add up to the claimed 50%

There are better feeds.


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 December 2014)

gunnergundog said:



			I will post publicly as I believe what I am saying and happy to be convinced otherwise.

If you click on the 0riginal link it advertises 50% TROUT,LAMB, WHITE FISH.

However, if you move further down the advertisement to view the composition, you see:  Composition: Freshly Prepared Trout (24%), Sweet Potato, Potato, Chick Pea Flour, Dried Lamb  (11%), Dried Fish (11%), Tapioca, Lamb Gravy (1.5%), Lamb Fat (1.5%),   

Items are listed in order of majority to minority.  Therefore, the trout (24%), DRIED lamb (11%) and dried fish (11%) do not add up to the claimed 50%

There are better feeds.
		
Click to expand...

thanks GG , i was just adding up the numbers and coming to the conclusion thats what you meant, i agree its misleading. Ive ordered a bag of their endurance mix and countryside mix to try. I really thought Eden was the best choice but the proof is in the pudding and my dogs arent looking that great  Will see how we go with this...
https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/Endurance-50
https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/COUNTRYSIDE-MIX


----------



## gunnergundog (31 December 2014)

Too many glasses of wine to do the sums for you tonight, but dried matter equates differently so all is not as it seems on the straightforward comparisons, which in themselves are not great IMO..

Endurance claims: 50% turkey & duck, yet composition cites 14% turkey and 13% duck.
Countyrside claims: 70% lamb. duck & rabbit, yet composition cites  Fresh Lamb (min. 20.1%), fresh duck (min. 20.1%), dried duck (min. 17.4%) dried lamb (min. 4.7%), dried rabbit (min. 3.4%),


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2015)

I had forgotten about this. I didn't get it in the end, dogs look well on Skinners so have stuck with that.
Interesting about their maths though. With original, if you include the lamb fat and lamb gravy it adds up to 49%, maybe they thought rounding it up looked better!?


----------



## NeverSayNever (1 January 2015)

The things is no one food suits all dogs....  one of the things that I like about how they have put together their range is the fact the foods formulated for greater work are actually lower in protein. The other high end foods (like Eden, Orijen etc) are all very high in protein and I dont think my collies are doing very well on such a high level. There are foods with higher meat content but Im specifically looking for something formulated like this to try and it&#8217;s still grain free... the proof will be in the pudding so to speak. I will report back in a few weeks!


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 January 2015)

Please do report back in struggling with getting mine to eat his food! He is on skinners salmon and rice at mo, had duck and rice but that made him smell- want to swap him really as I know he is hungry on a morning but he just picks at it


----------



## NeverSayNever (25 January 2015)

quick update - my dogs didn&#8217;t gain any weight on millies at all  I have had to refer to my vet, I wanted to do the best by my dogs on high end/grain free foods but it&#8217;s not working. My vet thinks being very high drive collies the high protein and low carbs in these foods just aren&#8217;t suiting. They have been on a locally produced food; 35% salmon, maize, prairie meal, chicken fat,oats, beef meal, salmon oil, unmollased beet pulp..   basically a food Id not have touched with a barge pole and yet within 10 days one of my small bitches has gained a whole 1kg! Proof is in the pudding...


----------

